# Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!



## andreas6652003 (12. Mai 2007)

Hey, wollte hier nur mal kurz den Tip reinsetzen, dass es beim Discounter Netto nächsten Montag Teichpflanzen im Angebot gibt !!!
Vielleicht gibts ja da das ein oder andere Schnäppchen ???!!!


----------



## torsten80 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Hallo, 
war heut im Netto und tatsächlich gabs da Teichpflanzen.... preislich war das im üblichen Baumarkt-Rahmen würde ich mal sagen. 

Nur die Seerosen waren verdammt günstig...  z.B. Sorte "nymphea __ sioux"... kostet normalerweise um die 20 euro.... dort für grad mal 4,-€ !!!!... natürlich nur ein rhizom ohne blätter.... ob das wächst und wirklich die Sorte ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.... könnte natürlich auch nach hinten losgehen, der Preis war aber trotz allem sehr gut. Waren auch noch ein paar andersfarbige Sorten dabei und nicht nur, wie ich erwartet hatte, die starkblühenden Hybriden... vielleicht mag ja jemand von euch doch mal nen Blick riskieren 

Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Hi.

Was gabs denn da noch so?

Ich glaub im Netto bei mir hier gibts gar keine.


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Hi,

laut Website gibts keine Teichpflanzen.... nirgendwo


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Ja, da hab ich auch schon nachgeschaut und nix gefunden. Hab mich schon gwundert.


----------



## torsten80 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Hallo, 

also als ich da war, waren die Sumpfpflanzen schon zum grössten Teil weg und nur noch etwas __ Rohrkolben, __ Calla usw. da.... dazu noch jede menge unterwasser-pflanzen in so plastik-bechern mit wasser(__ Wasserpest usw.).... Preise wie gesagt um die 3 euro, wie im Baumarkt. 

dann gabs noch "Seerosen klein-mittel", wie gesagt Sorten wie "__ Sioux"(die anderen weiss ich nicht mehr) und dann noch "Seerosen groß", also Sorten wie "__ Attraction" usw. 

Alles war in sonem großen Extra-"Regal" aus Pappe, das da so mitten im Gang rumstand.... in einer Ecke lag sogar Teichfolie und Steinfolie zu kaufen... hab nur kein Preisschild gefunden. 

Übrigens war ich in Magdeburg im Netto(gelbes Schild mit sonem Hund als Symbol, der ne Einkaufstüte trägt....), im Netz hab ich auch nichts dazu gefunden, aber die hatten wirklich Wasserpflanzen im Angebot. Weiss auch nicht, ob es da zwei unterschiedliche Discounter mit gleichem Namen gibt, oder das Angebot regional begrenzt wurde.... hoffe ich konnte euch helfen!

Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## Dr.J (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*



> Netto (gelbes Schild mit sonem Hund als Symbol, der ne Einkaufstüte trägt....)



Also die Netto-Filialen sehen bei uns ganz anders aus. Nämlich so -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was du meinst ist der -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ob die was miteinander zutun haben?   Der mit dem Hund ist ein dänischer Discounter.


----------



## torsten80 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Genau den meine ich


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Hi.

Glaube eher nicht das die was miteinander zu tun haben. Der Netto mit dem Hund hat auch ne eigene Website (ohne jetzt Werbung machen zu wollen).


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Hi.

Ab Montag gibt wieder Wasserpflanzen bei Netto. 

Aber diesmal in diesem -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Verschiedene Sorten für 2,49 €. Abgebildet ist eine Muchelblume.


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

N'abend,

na da war ich im Praktiker ja richtig günstig dran...
Dank 20% Aktion bin ich mit __ Iris (blau und gelb) für jeweils 1,59 (sonst 1,99) Euro rausspaziert. 

Die Erde muss man bei so ziemlich allen Discounterpflanzen abwaschen, es sei denn, sie sieht wirklich lehmig aus. 
Auch "Rückwärtswachsen" in der ersten Zeit ist keine Seltenheit, denn die sind bisher mit Nährstoffen verwöhnt worden und müssen sich erstmal umstellen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Hi Annett.

1,99 € für __ Iris?! Das ist ja schon günstig. Im Obi kosten Iris zwischen 4 und 6 €.


Gibts eigentlich ne Iris außer die pseudacorus, die dauerhaft im Wasser stehen darf?


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen bei Netto !!!*

Moin Mirko,

schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4843


----------

